# Upgrade from E8500 to i5-750?



## qubit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd like to have a native quad core CPU and also boost my frame rate in games, so I'd be grateful for some advice on whether I should upgrade my CPU and hence mobo & RAM.

My PC is tuned for gaming (_No way!_ say the TPU community  ) so I would like to know if upgrading from my E8500 to an i5 750 and overclocking that is going to provide a performance boost. I did look at a couple of CPU reviews a little while back, which suggested it would be faster (can't exactly remember now) but regardless, I'd like your opinions ladies and gentlemen! 

Current setup:

E8500 3.16GHz @ 4.11GHz running 24/7
Gigabyte: GA-EP45-UD3P
RAM: OCZ Flex 2 1150MHz DDR2 4GB (two sticks) overclocked
Graphics card: GTX 285 reference, not overclocked. Not looking to upgrade right now, will wait for the new nvidias

My E8500 is currently overclocked on air with a Zalman 7700 cooler. I would have to change the cooler for the i5 due to the different socket, but I'm looking at getting another air cooler, albeit a high performance one.

The mobo & RAM replacements are up in the air right now, but the mobo would likely be a Gigabyte one with the extra copper, as the one I have now is a really excellent board.

And finally, it's likely that I will be able to sell my old components to a good friend of mine who needs to upgrade from an ancient Athon 1GHz 32-bit system that just doesn't cut it any more. He doesn't play games, so my E8500 would see him right for a long time.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 14, 2009)

Gaming wise, your PC is more than good enough. You really don't need to upgrade. If it was a cheap upgrade, i'd say yes. But changing CPU+Mobo+RAM for afew FPS just ain't worth it at current prices.

Do what i'm doing, wait afew months then upgrade. I don't mind being slightly late onto the new platform, i do save money


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 14, 2009)

you pc for gaming in a crt is more than enough. if u want to go for i5, then go for it but it wont enhance your fps by much (except in GTA IV)


----------



## qubit (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmm... I think I'll stick with what I've got then. It does work really well.

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated.


----------



## happita (Nov 14, 2009)

We all have to struggle within ourselves against the voice that desperately tells us to shell out for a new upgrade, but don't listen to the voices!!!!! Listen to the community, we know what's best for you


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 14, 2009)

qubit said:


> hmmm... I think I'll stick with what I've got then. It does work really well.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated.



I've got almost the same setup....E8600 @ 4500 with the GTX285......Unless you MUST have the fastest.......It'll run anything for some time to come. 

Hope it helps....but looks like you made up your mind.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 14, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing.. You guys think wait a while then hmmmmm...


----------



## qubit (Nov 14, 2009)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> I've got almost the same setup....E8600 @ 4500 with the GTX285......Unless you MUST have the fastest.......*It'll run anything for some time to come.*
> 
> Hope it helps....but looks like you made up your mind.



That's nearly true. Most games run at 85-100fps and more, all depending. I bought Shattered Horizon the other day and it's a return to 40fps gaming.  That DX10 mode really seems to take its toll. And it's not even the graphics card bottlenecking - I dropped it down to 800x600 and it hardly improved. If you'd like to have a look, I've got a thread on this game here. This is the sort of game, that isn't all that fun to play due to the low fps, but makes a great benchmark and in a year, we'll be getting 100fps out of it with the new gen hardware.

I would really like to have a quaddie, but given the good advice here, I'll stay with what I've got for now.

Oh, nice o/c to 4.5 giggles BTW.


----------

